# D20 Reviews



## JustaPlayer (Sep 14, 2004)

So, I went to the review section of the site and saw a review of HARP.  Correct me if I'm wrong but the site is 20 Reviews right?  So why HARP, and why WoD?  As ENworld losses it's focus at what it's been so good at in the past, I find myself wanting to find another place to frequent.  After all, I wouldn't go to a GURPS Review site to see reviews on Monster Manual 3.

I think you should stick to D20 and D20 based OGL.


----------



## Starman (Sep 14, 2004)

I feel differently. I like to see ENWorld slightly broaden its horizon. I don't think we ever have to worry about this site becoming as generic as RPG.net. However, the fact that there is occasional discussion of other systems, and now occasional reviews of said, it makes the site even more useful and exciting. 

Starman


----------



## Crothian (Sep 14, 2004)

En World is not loosing its focus, but there are people here who know and are esperts in other systems.  ITs not like Morrus is shutting this place down and re opening it as a general RPG site.  Its a d20 site that does ignore that there are other systems out there or forbid them from being mentioned.


----------



## HellHound (Sep 14, 2004)

This has already been covered in the META forum (where I suspect this thread will be moved shortly).

I like the non-d20 reviews, HOWEVER, I strongly feel that they should be segregated from the d20 reviews in some manner - maybe a seperate front page for the reviews page from the standard reviews page... like just adding a link to the current list of latest reviews that links to a 'latest non-d20 reviews'.

Then the semantics get into it - non-d20 products that are specifically d20-based or compliant would still go with the d20 reviews (Mutants & Masterminds, OGL Mongooseness, etc).


----------



## shilsen (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm not sure what the problem is. If you're not interested in Harp and WoD, then you don't have to read the review. Having something in existence on ENWorld that you won't read is not a problem, is it? And if you are interested, then you can read it, which is presumably also okay.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 14, 2004)

I think the primary problem is that ENWorld wants to keep out the riff-raff from RPG.net


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 14, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I think the primary problem is that ENWorld wants to keep out the riff-raff from RPG.net




LOL


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Sep 14, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> En World is not loosing its focus






			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> there are people here who know and are esperts in other systems






			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Its a d20 site that does ignore that there are other systems out there




Three great quotes in ONE post! Gotta love Crothian. You need to slow down a bit there buddy...

Definietly a Meta topic ( and one that I have already shared my feelings on ),  but I think it's kind of strange how the site hosts reviews based on print VS .pdf no matter what the game system is...


----------



## Henry (Sep 15, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> This has already been covered in the META forum (where I suspect this thread will be moved shortly).




Now THIS man knows his stuff.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Sep 15, 2004)

Frankly, I like the idea of getting more for my stops at ENWorld.  I don't see why some non-d20 stuff can't slip though.  In my opinion, ENWorld is the leader in RPG materials and discussion and like having more options.


----------



## MonsterMash (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't see why its a problem having nonD20 reviews, especially system independent products.


----------



## Vanuslux (Sep 15, 2004)

*bites tongue to resist urge to rant more about the evils of non-d20 reviews on ENWorld*


----------



## JustaPlayer (Sep 15, 2004)

Well, maybe if they were kept seperate like someone sugested.  The problem is sometimes it isn't clear what's D20 and what's not.  For people who this site is the only source of D20 news, that review of Paranioa XP published by a well known D20 company might be a little confusing, even more so on a site that says, "EN World - Morrus' D&D/d20 News & Reviews Site."


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't mind non-d20 reviews as long as they are marked as such.

For example, I was glad that the World Book of Khaas (system neutral) was reviewed because I had never heard of Arduin before.  It sounds interesting to me.


----------



## 2WS-Steve (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't mind the non-d20 reviews here either. And it's nice to be able to see some of the staff reviewers, since I trust them and already have a feel for their tastes, take a look at other products.

Categorization does sound like a good idea to me. I'd think just two categories, d20 and non-d20, with all books that are d20 logoed, derivative of the d20 system (such as M&M and SAS), or purely generic (like plot hooks books) going into the d20 category. Those kinds of books strike me as things that even someone only interested in d20 stuff will still want to look at. Non-d20 books would only include those books that specifically use some other game system.


One other thing that would be really nice, but I'm not sure how easy it would be to do, is to add keywords to the products listed in the product guide and then have a system for searching by keyword. This would probably work best with a list of pre-designated keywords so that we have some idea what to expect when one pulls up a search for "high level adventures".


----------

